# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  New Hyrel Laser: 6w at 450nm

## Davo

Testing it on some balsa wood:

----------


## Feign

The 450nm laser is enormously impressive in person (with some eye protection, of course).  It's bright enough to cast a blue glow on the whole room, even with the lights on.

----------

